# fuerteventura,corralejo.



## stefan stefan (12. Januar 2010)

meine mail,fettstefan@gmail.com. ich lebe hier auf fuerteventura 4jahre das nest heißt corralejo direkt am meer.ich habe mich aufs brandungangeln spezialisiert.meine zielfische heißen papageifische,bis 3 kilo.die sehen ein wenig aus wie ein karpfen der absulute topköder für diese fische sind kleine krebse 1/4,1/2 gramm.fanggarantie 100%!#6.diesen fisch habe ich noch nie mit etwas anderes gefangen.fanggründe;max.3meter tiefes wasser.direkt am ufer oder ganz in der nähe,steinig felsig,die wollen ja krebse fressen.papageifisch sind auch überhaupt nicht scheu.die angelausrüßtung ist egal der fisch ist total heiß auf krebse ,nur der hacken muß etwas grösser sein hier  heißt die größe 13 hook,schwarz.großer feiner hacken damit die krebse nicht zerbrechen den hals vom hacken rot#6anmalen oder mit rotes isolierband umwickeln das lockt noch extra.aussehen der fische ,dick braun haben einen schnabel wie ein papagei ,daher auch der nahme.es gibt hier keine anderen mit diesem aussehen sind nicht zu verwechseln.die sind hier auch am  verbreitesten .aber die krebse sind ein muß.achja eine taucher brille,ist auch gut die stehen nicht überall,an einen platz sind viele einen meter weiter keiner.ich persönlich habe schon die komplette küste abgeschnorchelt,kenne denke ich die besten fangplaetze dieser spezies.bevor ich anfange zu angeln schnorchele ich immer ,wo sind die fische grade jetzt.wenn jemand hier mal urlaub macht kann ich gerne die besten fangplätze zeigen auch wo man sehr gut krebse sammeln kann schnell ohne sich zu quälen.oder ich kann auf google eardt die plätze markieren.ich freue mich auf jede nachricht


----------



## Jens84 (13. Januar 2010)

*AW: fuerteventura,corralejo.*

Hallo Stefan,

herzlich willkommen im Anglerboard!

hab dir mal eine PN (private nachricht) geschickt.

mfg jens


----------



## Skrxnch (28. Januar 2010)

*AW: fuerteventura,corralejo.*

Hallo Stefan,
auch mal ein herzliches Willkommen!

Falls es mal klappt wollte ich sowieso auch mal in Corralejo Urlaub machen. 
Insofern vorab mal vielen Dank für die Karte von Dir. Finde ich super#6.

Hab noch nie direkt auf Papageifische geangelt, nur mal zugeschaut. Daher hätte ich noch ein paar Fragen:
Krebse als Köder  hast Du ja beschrieben.
Was für eine Rute nimmst Du dafür, wie lang und welches Wurfgewicht in etwa?

Gibt es in der Gegend um Corralejo auch Chancen Barrakuda oder Bluefish vom Ufer zu fangen? 

Und ist in dem Hafen auch angeln verboten, wie meißtens?

Die Fische auf meinem Avatar sind übrigens vom entgegengesetzen Ende von Fuerte (Blue Nose, Morro Jable), der rote hat schon ordentlich Dampf gemacht.

Ein Bootstip für Corralejo, wär an der Stelle natürlich auch nicht verkehrt.

Grüße, Frank#h


----------



## Andre´ (28. Januar 2010)

*AW: fuerteventura,corralejo.*

Ahoi Stefan ! 
Ich bin ab 5.2 eine Woche in der Nähe von Morrojable. 
Deine Art auf Papageifische zu Angeln kenne ich aus Lanzarote, die machen es ähnlich. Leider gefällt mir diese Angelei nicht besonders.

Wie sieht es denn im Februar mit Barrakuda, Thunfischen, Makrelen, etc aus...Fische die ich mit der Spinnangel vom Ufer aus erbeuten kann ?

Ich bin das 4rte mal auf Fue und habe im Hafen von Morrojable, Meeräschen, Meerbrassen, nen Rochen geangelt. Allerdings ein Raubfisch fehlt mir noch in der Sammlung. 
Hast Du vielleicht einen Tipp für mich ? 
Ein Mietwagen für eine Woche ist vorhanden.

Lg

André


----------



## jungangler 93 (29. Januar 2010)

*AW: fuerteventura,corralejo.*

meerbrassen sind raubfische. zahnbrassen werden bis zu 10 kg schwer


----------



## stefan stefan (31. Januar 2010)

*AW: fuerteventura,corralejo.*

hallo,ich bins stefan ,im sommer hat man changen auf barracuda und andere räuber.am besten wo die großen schiffe ablegen da ist das wasser auch schon min.14meter tief nartürlich steht der barracude nicht so tief ,aber da halten sich die meißten kleineren fische auf b.z.w. fischschwaerme auf ,beim brandungsangeln hat man da weniger glück auf barracuda ,am hafen direkt ist angeln verboten aber wenige meter weiter umdie ecke rum  wieder nicht aber da steht man auf felsen etwas gefährlich mit den richtigen schuhwerk kein problem ich schicke dir ein foto vom hafen ,zu meiner angelrute -die ist schon mehrere male gebrochen die besteht jetzt aus 4-5-angelruten ein stück besenstiel superkleber und schwarzen isolierband -3,70 meter lang 2 kilo schwer ,sieht aber prima aus.das ist aber kein masstab.ich würde dir aber raten eine stärkere rute zu nehmen ,du weißt hier ist immer sehrwindig  ,damit du circa 60gr.blei nehmen kannst pose in tropfenform mit einer langen attenneaber ich mußdazu sagen mann kan auch leichteres gerät nehmen ,ich muß so schwer rangehen weil ich auf meiner rolle 0,50 gepflochtene schnur habe  und damit ich überhaupt etwas weiter werfen kann mit dieser schweren angel muß es alles eben etwas stärker sein ,nur eine lange attenne ist schon gut wegen der wellen ,zu den bootsturen kann ich nichts sagen ,ich angle nur von ufer aus.aber anbieter gibs hier jede menge.achso noch was eigentlich ist die ausrüstung egal wenn man auf papageifische geht,die spezies steht sowieso am ufer oder ufernähe im flachen gewässer.aber das habe ich wohl schon beschrieben .eigentlich kann ich nur über papageifische schreiben da kenne nich jeden winkel jede ecke wo die stehn. wenn ich schnorchele habe ich in 3jahren 2 barracudas in ufernähe gesehen. und ich schnorchele immer bevor ich angle .sind heute fische da? so ich hoffe ich konnte dir etwas weiterhelfen ,wenn du noch mehr über  corralejo wissen möchtest ,schreibe mir no proplemo.ich hoffe es klapt mit dem bild bin noch pcsäugling.gruß stefan,must wohl dann wieder auf meine seite gehen .das bild  markiere ich hafen corralejo


----------



## stefan stefan (31. Januar 2010)

*AW: fuerteventura,corralejo.*

hallo ich bins stefan,thunfische kommen erst im september ,februar ist sowieso das wasser noch etwas kalter und mann hat weniger changen.am besten du angelst auf meeräschen mit brot,papageifische sowieso mit kleine krebse .du hast unten im süden sowieso mehr changen wie hier oben im norden im süden ist es wärmer.freunde dich ein wenig mit einen einheimischen an -ein bier kaufen -vieleicht sagt er dir gute angelplätze oder verkauft dir sogar krebse der  absulute freundschaftspreis ist wenn du glück hast 60euro 1kilo aber das sind dann auch mindestens 1000 kleine krebse gekocht und rot sollten die sein .aber ich muß noch sagen im suden kenne ich mich nicht aus.gruß stefan


----------



## stefan stefan (1. Februar 2010)

*AW: fuerteventura,corralejo.*

sie mal europa angeln,habe link zu den gezeiten e,c,fuerteventura reingesetzt fotos vom hafen sind auch dabei.


----------



## stefan stefan (1. Februar 2010)

*AW: fuerteventura,corralejo.*

sehe unter europaangeln,habe link fuerteventura gezeiten,e.c 2010 reigesetzt.fotos hafensind auch dabei.stefan


----------



## roman7.62 (7. April 2011)

*AW: fuerteventura,corralejo.*

Hi, bin in CostaCalma Anfang Mai 2011(zum ersten Mal),
Frage: kann man deine Erfahrungen auf die ganza Insel übertragen?
Und welche gerätschaften kannst du empfehlen?
Bedanke mich im Voraus,
Gruß, roman7.62


----------



## Andre´ (7. April 2011)

*AW: fuerteventura,corralejo.*

Spinnrute 3,60 Meter  für Bonito, etc 50-100 gr sollten passen 
Stippfischen auf Meerbrassen + Oberflächenfischen auf Meeräschen : 3m+ Rute bis 50g Wg 
Stärkeres Brandungszeugs für Nachts , falls gewollt...

Gruss

André


----------

